# can anyone upload mt task killer(auto kill)



## Johbuggy (Oct 3, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I believe that the app killer got dropped from the app store a few days ago and I cannot find a Better one that has 5min app kill. Anyone with the heart to upload this if they have it .


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Seriously dude? What part of me moving your topic and explaining why not to post in the Android Application subforum did you not understand?

Closing this.


----------

